
DDoS attack protection for at-risk public interest websites - eroo
https://www.cloudflare.com/galileo
======
dotBen
I wonder how they will determine who they want to provide coverage to?
Especially as there is no oversight or transparency as they are saying they
will not publish the names of who they cover _(which makes sense from a
technical perspective)_

From their participation criteria it looks like anti-abortion groups, certain
'white supremacist' movements and even the Westboro Baptist Church would all
qualify for Project Galileo. Will CloudFlare offer protection to them?

The project also seems to have an international focus, so I wonder whether
entities that are anti-democracy in the Middle East that the West has been
fighting against politically (even militarily) would also qualify? _(I removed
the names of some of those entities because I don 't want to get into a
discussion as to who is pro/anti democracy in the ME, etc)_

Personally, I think it's awesome that CloudFlare are offering this but it will
be curious to see if there's any editorialization.

I'd love to see CloudFlare elaborate on the criteria from the FAQ _" It acts
in the public interest, broadly defined."_ as that creates massive ambiguity.

~~~
eastdakota
This concern is why we specifically worked with third party organizations to
make the call on what "content" qualifies as politically or artistically
important. As for the Westboro Baptist Church, that's actually a specific case
we discussed internally. My answer in an article covering the launch:

[http://recode.net/2014/06/12/internet-security-firm-
offers-f...](http://recode.net/2014/06/12/internet-security-firm-offers-free-
protection-to-political-artistic-sites-that-get-attacked/)

~~~
dotBen
This is a great write up, thanks for sharing Matthew.

I find the WBC just as abhorrent as you do but I'm glad you're taking a
neutral stance. Great work.

For those wondering, Matthew (eastdakota, founder of CF) said:

 _" If the Westboro Baptist Church, known for its demonstrations against the
gay community, were on the list “we would protect them, even though I find
their opinions disgusting,"_

------
jetpax
Their "More FAQs" link is broken :(.

Google has a similar project:
[https://projectshield.withgoogle.com/en/](https://projectshield.withgoogle.com/en/)

~~~
eastdakota
Where do you see the broken link? The one in the lower right of the page
points here:

[https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-
us/sections/200505480](https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-
us/sections/200505480)

~~~
jetpax
Ah, not anymore it appears. It was 404ing a few minutes ago.

------
opendais
Repost of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7884376](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7884376)

------
abus
Putting their sensitive traffic in the hands of Cloudflare without giving
users any choice.

